# truck magnets



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting soap magnets for my truck from Sondra.
Does anyone think they have helped bring you business?
Also, how much text is too much to read?
I was thinking of:

Dixie-Soaps
Handcrafted goat milk soaps, lotions, and more
Evington VA
434-821-2713
www.dixiedoesalpines.com

Is that to much text? Should I add a photo or logo too?
Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you only have 12 x 24 in on reg sized mags and ask Vicki if she or John is getting any business.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Interesting idea. But my van is so beat up looking that I don't know if it would help me any. LOL


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Kalne said:


> Interesting idea. But my van is so beat up looking that I don't know if it would help me any. LOL


LOL! I used to have magnets for my van when I had my housecleaning business. That was when I lived in the burbs and my van could stay clean for longer than a day...now I live on a dirt road and that van is NEVER clean so magnets would not be a good thing!

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

John has folks asking him who made his signs! Now I know I have gotten business off my sign on the back of my truck window.

Becky do what I did, have Sondra do it. She has a good eye for this, knows what is good, what colors work with what. When you use a professional use them.

If she still has the proofs of the ones she did of mine or Johns or my back window one, she can share them with you. I have had lots of milk customers with my "The other white milk" on my truck. Vicki


----------

